# Introducing Luffy, Zoro & Nami



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey,

I have been reading posts on this forum almost daily, for the last 3 months and thinking that I will post and introduce myself, I just kept procrastinating. Its only today that I read few posts of special members, whom I have started to respect for their lovely posts and stories, only to find out that few of them are now no more in this world, like Shi (Mr. Squeaks), that I realized that I am missing the chance of knowing such wonderful people and I should post now. I have read stories of many wonderful birds here, to name a few from top of my head vulturescu, Robin, Piu, Dinkster, Willy, Mr. Squeaks, Tooter, Kiko, Kalani, and many others. And yet to read many 

I will make a habit to post frequently  about things like, how I came in touch with these beautiful feathered creatures and started to understand them (with lot of help from internet & particularly this forum). Also, will post about the interesting things that they do and amaze and make my love them even more. 

I will post the stories of Luffy Zoro & Nami soon, but as a picture is better than thousand words, I will leave you guys with this pic of my loved ones.

from left to right - Zoro (with me), Nami (RIP) & Luffy (Now feral) - Pic taken on 27th Feb.







edit uploaded new less resolution smaller image.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi and welcome 

Nice to 'meet' you.

Yeah, let's have their stories!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, Luffy! Let's hear some stories!


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

welcome there


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

They all look cute, welcome & lets hear their stories


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Welcome Luffy,

looking fw to hearing the stories.

Reti


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi and welcome to you, Zoro, Luffy and Nami (I'l think of her as your little Nami Angel). Thanks too from Kiko and Kalani. Who knew something that started so very small could change your life in such a big way? I so look forward to hearing all about your adventures 

Beth


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

hi and welcome 
nice babies you have there, don't forget to post some more picture with your storys


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome, Luffy and crew! Looking forward to the stories and more photos!

Terry


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

*Luffy's story, my first bird*

Hello and love to all the sweet birds (kiko, kalani, tiny, angel, Snowy, Sue, Yeti etc )

Thanks for the warm welcome. I am not really a good writer, so if it may seem like a long rambling, forgive me. Even though it may seem a normal story to you, its the one that brought these birds in my life, so I cherish these memories. I have tried to make it interesting by adding a few pics. Pics may not look good as I got them compressed as they were looking too big. Also the weird thing is that every smilies is counted as an image and reduces my image upload limit, so I have to break the post into smaller installments. 

Okay, so it all started about 3 months back, when one fine day I found 2 eggs & a pigeon sitting over them in the corner of our balcony where some old unused rags/junk was kept. I have never had any experience with birds. Moreover me being a vegetarian never had even touched eggs  . So I thought let the birds hatch and fly away, I wont disturb the eggs.This was the worst nest I have seen in my life, 5 twigs and a really dirty rag . 3-4 days later, I found one of the eggs was missing. So, for the first time I went near the nest when the mom/dad were away. The egg actually had rolled out of the nest (well it wasn't a nest anyway) and probably the birds weren't sitting on them. I was scared to touch the egg, as I might break it, I anyway picked it up and put back in the nest. Back then I didn't know on the candle methods etc to check if the egg was fertile or not. Also, I noticed since it was probably the worst made nest the birds had tough time sitting on the egg and the eggs kept rolling. So, I decided to build a nest for the birds. I took a piece of cloth rolled it in a donut shape and put inside a bowl. I wasn't sure if this was going to upset the birds and if they wont ever come again. However, to my delight I saw after some time I did the cleaning and setting up the new nest, the birds came inspected the area around and then happily came and sat over the eggs . They seem to like the new nest.

Anyway after 2-3 days I again found that other egg outside of the nest. And a small hatch-ling out of one of the broken eggs. I understood that the egg has been discarded probably as either the egg wasn't fertile or the embryo died when it fell out of the nest and probably wasn't sat upon for 2 days . I then left them alone for a couple of days. After some days I found that the baby would usually jump out of the nest and would roam around in balcony, when the mom and dad came in the balcony but wouldn't feed him. He would run behind them. And as it really didn't know how to get back in the nest, he would just sit beside it. So I created a new nest out of some cardboard box and created an enclosure so that the little bird would sit there. 







He loved the enclosure, specially the darkness & protection it provided. We get sun rays directly in the balcony where the nest is. He would cuddle up in the corners, until the mom comes to feed.
_*to be continued...*_​


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That is a really spacious place you prepared for the pigeons  Glad that the parents did not mind the make over  I can see Luffy in the latest picture and as grown up in the first picture, great work  Waiting for more on the same


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

hi, welome to pigeon-talk i am lookiing forward to hearing about your birds i have not been on this fourm for very long myself ive been her for abpout 1 to 3 months. My real name is Tiarna and i love pigeons. I breed indian fantails and i used to have different breeds of birds which hopefully i can again. I have got 7 fanatails at the moment cause i dont have that much space in my cage. There names are Princess, Boy, Peach, Prince, Bubsi, Road Runner and fluffy (fluffy is 5 6 days old). I hope you enjoy pigeon-talk. I also love your story, about that chick it looks like you did something very speical and i think your a great writter


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

*Luffy's story, my first bird - part 2*

Thanks Shreeshs & fantaillover, 
I love your fantails. To be honest, I feel the white fantails are the most beautiful pigeons. So, the second part of the Luffy's story follows.

Not only the little luffy like the enclosure, but also the parents. They inspected the area and were delighted on the additional bribe of grains and water that I have kept for them. If you see closely there are a few twigs, these are the actual ones that they use to build the nest, no less no more. Among these 5-6 twigs two eggs were laid . May be these twigs help them identify their nest, which now was totally different from the original one.







They would continue to come and go throughout the day. However when it was night they did not come back. At that time I thought maybe it was because I disturbed the nest. Now, I know that they did not come back as the baby was old enough to keep itself warm. However, Since it was winter at that time I decided to take the baby in to my room for the night. This is when I started to get attached to him/her. After two nights of keeping him in, I named him Luffy assuming he was a boy. I am not really a morning person, but boy o boy what noise he made, he was such a vocal bird, his chirping or squeaking sound made me wake up with the sunrise. He had already started bringing the good out in me. (That is another thing that I went back to sleep after leaving him with his parents. Waking up is really difficult for me  ) I had to go and keep him outside for his parents, so that they can feed him. His Mom wasn't much scared of me. Dad used to fly away on first sign of me. Here, he is begging for food from his mom, running behind her in our balcony. "Chii Chiiii Chwiiii"






Bird feeding the kid is one of the cutest things you can see. 

_*to be continued...*_​


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just saw your thread!.. welcome!.. your a great pigeon mom!.. loved the stories..


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> just saw your thread!.. welcome!.. your a great pigeon mom!.. loved the stories..


Pigeon Mom !!  I am a guy. I hope you meant figuratively 

Thanks for dropping by, I will be writing more soon.


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Luffy!!!
I'm also a newbie to Pigeon Talk... there are a lot of years of experience here to learn from and lots of great stories to read!! It's nice to meet you and your kids! I noticed from your picture that Luffy is feral....does he visit you?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I think we have another "One Piece" fan here!


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Loving the Life of Luffy. How often do you see him now that he has become independent? Do mom and dad still inhabit the balcony? So many quesitons and I know you will be bringing us all up to date with your future stories Do you have a recent pic of Luffy. He would be what almost 4 months old now right? That's about the time Kiko started mating with Kalani. I wonder if your family will be expanding soon? 

I noticed that we are calling you Luffy (from your site name) would you like us to use another name or just use Luffy? 

Looking forward to your next update,
Beth


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

Lynnwood Lofts said:


> Hi Luffy!!!
> I'm also a newbie to Pigeon Talk... there are a lot of years of experience here to learn from and lots of great stories to read!! It's nice to meet you and your kids! I noticed from your picture that Luffy is feral....does he visit you?


Hi, I agree that is so true... Love your signature pic, nice babies you got there. 



g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I think we have another "One Piece" fan here!


Ooops you got me! by the way another, who is the other?



Kiko&Kalani said:


> Loving the Life of Luffy. How often do you see him now that he has become independent? Do mom and dad still inhabit the balcony? So many quesitons and I know you will be bringing us all up to date with your future stories Do you have a recent pic of Luffy. He would be what almost 4 months old now right? That's about the time Kiko started mating with Kalani. I wonder if your family will be expanding soon?
> 
> I noticed that we are calling you Luffy (from your site name) would you like us to use another name or just use Luffy?
> 
> ...


Hey Beth, 

I will answer only one question, no the parents don't inhabit the balcony. Rest of the answers I will tell in my stories . So have patience, some stories end good some bad, let the suspense build up. 

lol, Yes I have seen the fruitful results of kiko dating/mating kalani. 

I dont mind being called Luffy. However, my real name is Bhavya pronounced as Bhavya and not Bhavyaa, usually thats a problem  because Bhavya is guy name and Bhavyaa is girl name. The last a in my name is properly transcribed as dash above the a. Anyway, you can call me whatever you like . This is getting complex.


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

Then later in the day I would usually play with him. He also enjoyed my company. He liked to ride on my shoulder while I used to walk. He was still learning to fly. Good enough to go from floor to top of cupboard, thats it. He used to trust me so much, that he would fall asleep in my hand  . He was so cute.







​
Don't get me wrong, he was that sweet only after a good feed. He would become a lazy bum and just sit if he had been fed. Other wise what a ruckus he will make.

Sometimes the parents wont show up, then I used to hand feed him, with the different methods that people suggested on the forums here. The day when he started to peck the seeds on his own was such a relief. Because at that time I thought of keeping Luffy with me for always. (I grew selfish in a loving way  ). However, I never wanted to cage him, or keep him locked. So he will stay in my room and always have access to an open window and a view of a whole bird flock sitting on another terrace opposite to my house. Oh yes this is the window where he used to sit. 






That's my hand and I am showing the different buildings around. If you can see outside the window, there are few black water tanks, we have hundreds of pigeons sitting there idly during the day. If I had a good zoom camera I would get those pics for you. When he was able to fly a bit, he used to perch on the black window grill rods all the time. He used to love the view. 
_*to be continued...*_​


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

o wow your a guy i never new that, and thank you for thanking me i might post a thread of my white fantails =]


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Luffy said:


> Ooops you got me! by the way another, who is the other?


Me! One Piece is one of my favorite still airing anime.


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

fantaillover100 said:


> o wow your a guy i never new that, and thank you for thanking me i might post a thread of my white fantails =]


Please do, I will love to read. 



g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Me! One Piece is one of my favorite still airing anime.


It is my favorite show, no conditions attached.


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

So last part of the story...

One day when I was getting ready for my office. He was sitting in my window as his usual self, watching out at the feral birds across the lane. Suddenly, I heard flutter of wings and saw him flying away across the lane. My heart sank . I was so sad, I waited for an hour watching out of the window assuming he would come back. I left the window open and went to office, couldn't work as I was worried will Luffy ever come back. I sat in office and read stories of pigeon coming back on pigeon talk forums. That really helped me, but the worries didn't stop. So I took half day and came back home. Sat at my window till night fell, but he didn't come back. I did not close the window for at least a week. 

This is him 7 days before he flew off. A more recent pic (3 days before he flew) is the one attached in the opening post.







He was my first pet ever and I had grown to be very fond of him. But I did not ever want him to be caged, I wanted him to live fee & just stay in touch with me. Although, I think he wasn't ready for the outside world and not really a great flyer, I am assuming the best that he is still safe in the big flock. I was scared though because since we have this huge flock, few hawks / predatory birds are attracted too. 

He doesn't show up at my window anymore, however I see a bird sometimes on the terrace opposite which looks like Luffy, but I can never be sure. I think he could be lost, because we have a big apartment building and most of the flats have identical windows, approximately 80 of them on all 4 sides. I just hope that someday he will turn up on my window again 

So that is the short (kinda long  ) version of his time with me, I miss him. I am both happy and sad about his venture outside. He taught me about pigeons and how lovely & interesting they are. Thanks for reading.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

o i hope he does come back, i think his waiting to suprise you at the right time.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Bhavya,
So how long has it been since you last saw Luffy? It's great that he has a flock that stays close. I sure hope he finds his way back to you. He was a handsome devil. He's probably out there having a blast!


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Beth,

It was 1st march when he flew away. yes, I do hope too that he returns for a snack or two. However, now I keep my windows closed, as I have Zoro who is also about ready to fly away. I am thinking of letting him stay until he gets more familiar with my window, so that when I release Zoro, He can fly back anytime he wants. 

Interesting thing is while I used to keep my window open another adult feral bird flew in, because I used to keep food for zoro out. I noticed that he had hurt himself on the wings, he was not at all tame. Anyway, I kept him in and fed him for two days. He would be extremely cautious of me, and would eat when I wasn't looking or present there. Third day I finally got hold of him and put a small band like thing on his leg. He was not at all bothered by it, everything was cool but he got more scared of me as I have captured him by tricking once. This was a problem because if I ever go close to him he would run in a corner and do wing-fu, which rubbed the front of the wings and he hurt himself again, there was blood on the wall from that scratch. I got so scared and released him as I don't want to scare or see him get hurt. Hoping he would heal over time. Now this scared pigeon almost every other day once shows up at my window and drink from the water bowl and eats the grains spread (not many pigeon do that at my window). Although, he is scared but he kinda knows I am only trying to help. I dont go near him and respect his space. He eats and flies away. I have never seen his mate, not sure if he has. Now I realize it might be a bad thing that I kept the bird for three days away from his mate (if he had any that is).

So, the thing is why would Luffy not come, I should have put a band on Luffy so that I could recognize him in his flock. Another thing I suspect is that he doesn't really need to look for my window, as there are plenty of other places around us where he can have food. You could have guessed that as we have a full fledged ecosystem, so the birds are having enough to survive and grow a huge flock. Or, Could be he was a she and found a mate and eloped with him, who knows. But yes Luffy sure will be having a Blast 

Hi fantaillover100, 

yes that would be a sweet surprise. So, what about you, what is your name, guy/girl, what age? If you don't mind me asking that is


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

o well, im a girl and my name is tiarna but you can just call me by the user of course and im 13 turning 14 in december


----------



## Pigeon Dude (Mar 23, 2011)

DUDE! Welcome.

I'm a newbie too. My posts are not even in the double digits yet. 
Luffy sounds like he was a really sweet bird. Isn't it amazing how very precious thsese little guys become?

I missed my first release horribly. Her name is Spaz. But I am quite sure that she is very happy out there in the pigeon world.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, I am so sorry Luffy hasn't returned yet. I hope he is somewhere out there with the flock having a grand time. And I hope some day he will surprise you.
There is a story on here about my Andrew who left kinda in the same way like your Luffy and he came back three months later with a mate. And when he came back he was to stay. I still have him with me, 9 years later. So, don't give up hope.

Reti


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

so you like one piece right? 


me too!


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

fantaillover100 said:


> o well, im a girl and my name is tiarna but you can just call me by the user of course and im 13 turning 14 in december


You are just a kid, how did you get into pigeons so early in age . Saw your pic in mug shot thread, you look gorgeous.


Pigeon Dude said:


> DUDE! Welcome.
> 
> I'm a newbie too. My posts are not even in the double digits yet.
> Luffy sounds like he was a really sweet bird. Isn't it amazing how very precious thsese little guys become?
> ...


Hi dude,
Yes they do become parts of our life. I see you are newbie to forum but are you a newbie to the world of pigeons too? 



Reti said:


> Oh, I am so sorry Luffy hasn't returned yet. I hope he is somewhere out there with the flock having a grand time. And I hope some day he will surprise you.
> There is a story on here about my Andrew who left kinda in the same way like your Luffy and he came back three months later with a mate. And when he came back he was to stay. I still have him with me, 9 years later. So, don't give up hope.
> Reti


Whoa! 3 months, that is amazing, I will sure look that story up. So how is 9 years old Andrew and his mate doing? I am sure he will be having a huge family.



blongboy said:


> so you like one piece right?
> me too!


Yup sure do, I love the story line


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks luffy i look horrible. I hade my first pigeonwhen i was 8


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

OMG!  OMG! 

I am so very happy, Zoro who was thrown out (kind of, long story) on Sun evening, return today Thursday Morning. I am too happy to type the whole story right now, will do some other time. Yay!! There are small problems that I have to attend now. but I had to share this with somebody, couldn't think of anybody else other than pigeon lovers.  

I am super duper happy.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Glad Zoro is back. Post the story when you can.
And thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi , need urgent help. I just found a pigeon on my stairs. was lying down and couldn't run away. It was dark so I grabbed him and brought him inside. On close inspection found that he had some kind of white pus in both of his eyes. Barely able to open them. when inside, where there is enough light tried to move and run but again fell down. Looks like young bird, as that white thing (forgot the name) over the beak is not there.. That white thing on the beak is not developed. Also I noticed that the white pus has also filled in the nostrils. I took an old tooth brush and cleaned the nostrils. Also, it smells like something is rotting. I can feel the keel so is probably underfed. As most of the feral birds I have seen here, including my pets ones when go out, come back with some kind of six legged fleas / fly. This one also has them.

I have no medicines handy. And have zero experience with meds. I need urgent help as in India its night and wont find much medicines around and shops would close soon. Please let me know what treatment can I start. I cleaned off the puss (white thingy in eyes and beak with a soft tissue.) what next? Bird is in dark room & warm enough room. I haven't given her anything. few pics attached. 


Barely able to open right eye








Left eye opens but watery and pus.








Normal droppings, little watery








Otherwise looks healthy except the eye and nostril problem. No other visible injuries









Also, few minutes back I heard lot of fluttering and cocks fighting in some of the hiding places in our apartment. I wonder if this is one of the bird in rustle and got injured in eye. I can't say if it was involved.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey,
Poor little bird. First, don't let Zoro around this bird. Second, put a little sugar in its water and try to get it to drink. Is it interested in food at all? Do you have any human antibiotics? Just try to keep it warm and calm until someone comes along with medicine advice. Also, since Zoro was out and about for several days, you might want to ask what you need to do for him in the way of dewormer or antibiotics. Keep us posted.

If you do not get a reply soon, you might want to open a new thread asking for help with this injured bird so the title will call attention to your need for help ASAP. Dobato is on right now and really good with medical emergencies.


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

Actually zoro is out again. Was playing (petting etc) with him in my balcony at night with lights on. He suddenly flew and went into neighbors balcony ( almost like the last time). I went out to ask neighbor, so that I can get zoro back, and found this poor one. So Zoro is staying out tonight and I am hoping he will get back tomorrow just like last time. Won't let him come near this one. 

Thx for checking in, I did open another thread.


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

In case you are wondering, the other thread is here http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/need-help-urgent-pigeon-eyes-watery-and-white-pus-51970.html


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Beth,

Today afternoon, Zoro flew back to me ( last time I had to grab him like we do with sick birds) I was standing in my balcony and he came and looked around and sat for 15 min away from my reach. And then suddenly just came and sat besides me. It may be love for me or just that he was hungry, coz he ate like a pig when I took him in :d. 

Now the problem is I have to keep both the birds in my room. As my roommate doesn't like pigeons and their poop. So, long story short I am afraid my zoro might get sick too. Believe me, I am taking as much as precautions I can. 

I am sorry, I skipped over your advise on deworming him, as I was more focused on the sick one. With him being stable now tell me how should I deworm Zoro. Also, as I said I don't like them to be caged in my room, so he will definitely get more flight time outside. So, probably I will have to put a schedule to do that.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

As a precaution, don't let Zoro get hold of any food or water from the sick bird and keep them as far away from eachother as possible. Best if you could put the sick bird in a cage and cover three sides of the cage.

Reti


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, Luffy! Just caught up on everything. Agree with Reti. I'm worried for Zoro but it was so nice of you to rescue the poor sick one. I'll check the other thread for details. 
Also, you're a very good writer!


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

Reti said:


> As a precaution, don't let Zoro get hold of any food or water from the sick bird and keep them as far away from eachother as possible. Best if you could put the sick bird in a cage and cover three sides of the cage.
> 
> Reti


Yes, I keep their food separate. I have a makeshift cage kinda thing. I took out the sick one for feeding and cleaning of the discharge fluids, had to live him to get something from kitchen. He flew to zoro's resting place. I didn't think that he would do so, but he is grown very active now. I think he is recovering. When I came back Zoro was having a territorial fight with Veeru. Veer was only squeaking and trying to get in a corner. I immediately interrupted them and moved veer into his cage. Bad thing is that as zoro was picking on him he could have had infected, however as of now he looks healthy (this happened 8 hours back). Probably one good thing that came out of it was that this behaviour suggests that Zoro is a male (which I assumed while naming him). However I am not sure if hen also do territorial fights? 



doveone52 said:


> Hi, Luffy! Just caught up on everything. Agree with Reti. I'm worried for Zoro but it was so nice of you to rescue the poor sick one. I'll check the other thread for details.
> Also, you're a very good writer!


Hi doveone, 

Thanks for the compliment and keep visiting us.  I am worried to, as from the above thing you can see how difficult it is to keep both in one room.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hopefully Zoro will be alright but watch him closely now.
It is hard to keep them separated in a small space but it can be done, you just have to be careful.
I keep the sick in separate rooms, if that is not possible, when I have more than one sick, and at times I had several sick I kept them in carriers or covered cages. Always handled my birds first, the healthier next and the worst or the ones with highly contagious diseases last.
I was lucky I never had anybody get sick in here.

Reti


----------

